# Life happenings



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*What a load*

Making use of things other people have no use for.

There is a sawmill about an hour away from me. It is run by some Mennonites and they work hard making harvesting and milling logs into what we are all here for. Beautiful boards and timbers with which we use to make our projects. But there is a lot of the tree that is just not useful for sale for this purpose. What to do with the waste? Well in this instance, I heat my home with it. All the slab wood and off cuts are offered up for sale at a really affordable price. I just put my order in and had 2 truckloads delivered. The truck has a 20 yard box on it and the 2 loads cost me about $650 CDN. This will keep me warm in my home for 2 years. That does not include the extra heat cycles from moving and stacking it. A win win situation. A small local company gets some extra dollars that they need, I get to heat for cheap. Not to mention that if they could not sell it, they would have to dispose of it somehow, and that somehow would likely be a large clearing where they could have a burn pile. This way, at least, the waste serves a useful function in it's disposal. I also always find a few pieces that end up in the shop.

We have a bit of work ahead of us.





View on YouTube


----------



## Frustrator (Jul 12, 2015)

JimDaddyO said:


> *What a load*
> 
> Making use of things other people have no use for.
> 
> ...


I see alot of small boxes!


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

JimDaddyO said:


> *What a load*
> 
> Making use of things other people have no use for.
> 
> ...


There may be more boxes in my future.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

JimDaddyO said:


> *What a load*
> 
> Making use of things other people have no use for.
> 
> ...





> I see alot of small boxes!
> 
> - Frustrator


There just may be a few boxes in my future.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*A new post (deck post that is)*

As described in the preamble, I have some older neighbours/friends that needed a bit of work done that they were unable to do themselves. Probably not the best construction techniques, but a darn sight better than what it was.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

JimDaddyO said:


> *A new post (deck post that is)*
> 
> As described in the preamble, I have some older neighbours/friends that needed a bit of work done that they were unable to do themselves. Probably not the best construction techniques, but a darn sight better than what it was.
> 
> ...


A sad footnote.

Sept 18.

Earl (Red) and Ruby are the neighbours I did this job for. Sadly, Red passed away this evening. He was my friend, and I will miss him.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Wind damage*

Not what I had planned to do this week, but things happen. We had a micro burst or down draft or something like that hit the biggest tree in our yard. This lead to the need to do a bit of clean up. It's an ill wind that does no one some good. Making the best of it, we now have an extra bit of wood to heat the house next year.





View on YouTube


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Wind damage*
> 
> Not what I had planned to do this week, but things happen. We had a micro burst or down draft or something like that hit the biggest tree in our yard. This lead to the need to do a bit of clean up. It's an ill wind that does no one some good. Making the best of it, we now have an extra bit of wood to heat the house next year.
> 
> ...


Your gunna need a bigger wheelbarrow Jim!


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Wind damage*
> 
> Not what I had planned to do this week, but things happen. We had a micro burst or down draft or something like that hit the biggest tree in our yard. This lead to the need to do a bit of clean up. It's an ill wind that does no one some good. Making the best of it, we now have an extra bit of wood to heat the house next year.
> 
> ...


The wheel barrow I have is just about as big as the wife can handle….


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Wind damage*
> 
> Not what I had planned to do this week, but things happen. We had a micro burst or down draft or something like that hit the biggest tree in our yard. This lead to the need to do a bit of clean up. It's an ill wind that does no one some good. Making the best of it, we now have an extra bit of wood to heat the house next year.
> 
> ...


Oh dear what a meanie you are where is the ride on tractor and trailer for her!

and…is the tree actually on your property?


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Wind damage*
> 
> Not what I had planned to do this week, but things happen. We had a micro burst or down draft or something like that hit the biggest tree in our yard. This lead to the need to do a bit of clean up. It's an ill wind that does no one some good. Making the best of it, we now have an extra bit of wood to heat the house next year.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we make a good team, the wife and I. We like getting out there and doing things together. The tree is on the riverbank, which is technically crown land (I think), and fell into our lot. A technicality that is not really worth getting pedantic over, the yard still had to get cleaned up and made safe. I suppose I could have went through months of court dates and lawyer fees to have it done for me. Not worth the effort though, and I wouldn't have the fire wood at the end of it all. Easier and faster just to go with the flow and play the cards you are dealt.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Wind damage*
> 
> Not what I had planned to do this week, but things happen. We had a micro burst or down draft or something like that hit the biggest tree in our yard. This lead to the need to do a bit of clean up. It's an ill wind that does no one some good. Making the best of it, we now have an extra bit of wood to heat the house next year.
> 
> ...


Hello Jim its me again!

I wasnt suggesting anything but the physical location of the tree as it looked to bo outside your little fence.

Example: We had a construction vehicle drive past and tear off a limb causing it to fll on the roadway.

All they did was put up some witches hats during the day then at the COB took them back and left it all there, partly blocking the roadway and obstructing the street car parking.
So I rang the council and reported a serious obstruction on the roadway.
Quick as a flash nothing happened so my neighbor and I cut it up put it in his PU and he took it to the waste transfer statiom.
Three days later a council rep arrived to clean up the mess,!

Got to keep paying those council rates… I would hate to see the service decline further!

Enjoy the fire wood!!


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*A very short one*

I walked out to the shop today, and someone has been doing their woodwork just outside of it last night. It was a bit of a windy day though.





View on YouTube


----------



## boomer12831 (Feb 2, 2015)

JimDaddyO said:


> *A very short one*
> 
> I walked out to the shop today, and someone has been doing their woodwork just outside of it last night. It was a bit of a windy day though.
> 
> ...


Great video JimD. To bad you could not have caught them in the act. Beavers are quite an amazing animal. I work for a power co and years ago I bid to a new garage in a pretty rural area. I did not know any of the guys or area but a couple days after being there, I got called in at night for a broken pole. A beaver chewed through a tree and it came down on the wire and broke the pole. It was areal beautiful area to work with lots of wild life. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

JimDaddyO said:


> *A very short one*
> 
> I walked out to the shop today, and someone has been doing their woodwork just outside of it last night. It was a bit of a windy day though.
> 
> ...


I watched a documentary recently about how beavers are the best civil engineers ever. Wherever man has imposed his will on the topography, he's caused flooding. It's even more amazing when you see beavers that have been reintroduced to areas where they were hunted to extinction restore balance to the flood plains.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

JimDaddyO said:


> *A very short one*
> 
> I walked out to the shop today, and someone has been doing their woodwork just outside of it last night. It was a bit of a windy day though.
> 
> ...


They certainly are amazing critters…Thanks for the views folks.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Off topic, but things that need doing*

It's a work shop, not just a wood shop. There are things that need doing on a seasonal basis around the home. Getting the winter tires on the car is one of them. Now that the summer tires are off, I can give them a good cleaning and inspection. I am trying to make the chrome look as good as it can using a method I saw a few guys doing on You Tube. Not 100% successful, but the rims look much better.





View on YouTube


----------



## hnau (Nov 30, 2016)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Off topic, but things that need doing*
> 
> It's a work shop, not just a wood shop. There are things that need doing on a seasonal basis around the home. Getting the winter tires on the car is one of them. Now that the summer tires are off, I can give them a good cleaning and inspection. I am trying to make the chrome look as good as it can using a method I saw a few guys doing on You Tube. Not 100% successful, but the rims look much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## bhuvi (Dec 1, 2016)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Off topic, but things that need doing*
> 
> It's a work shop, not just a wood shop. There are things that need doing on a seasonal basis around the home. Getting the winter tires on the car is one of them. Now that the summer tires are off, I can give them a good cleaning and inspection. I am trying to make the chrome look as good as it can using a method I saw a few guys doing on You Tube. Not 100% successful, but the rims look much better.
> 
> ...


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Mothers Day*

The best gifts for Mother's Day is the one she wants. I couldn't build it, but we had fun picking them out. Just a very short extra video I tossed together quick.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mothers Day*
> 
> The best gifts for Mother's Day is the one she wants. I couldn't build it, but we had fun picking them out. Just a very short extra video I tossed together quick.


A nice guesture Jim,

You could however bought a slab of beer too.

BTW whats with the utube take off of me trying to see these days.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mothers Day*
> 
> The best gifts for Mother's Day is the one she wants. I couldn't build it, but we had fun picking them out. Just a very short extra video I tossed together quick.





> A nice guesture Jim,
> 
> You could however bought a slab of beer too.
> 
> ...


Well, the beer would for me…lol. I am not quite sure what you other question is getting at.

Happy Wife, Happy Life.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mothers Day*
> 
> The best gifts for Mother's Day is the one she wants. I couldn't build it, but we had fun picking them out. Just a very short extra video I tossed together quick.


Docs little docs #9 spotted it when I was admiring your mothers day plant purchase!


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mothers Day*
> 
> The best gifts for Mother's Day is the one she wants. I couldn't build it, but we had fun picking them out. Just a very short extra video I tossed together quick.





> Docs little docs #9 spotted it when I was admiring your mothers day plant purchase!
> 
> - robscastle


Ahhh, OK, lol…the magnifiers come in handy for lots of things…lol.

Thanks
Jim


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*It's not always about woodworking for me.*

I have other things I enjoy too. I went to the 2017 Canadian Nationals at the Grand Bend Motorplex to get my recommended dosage of Nitro-Methane fumes and tire smoke. I put together a bit of video of the event. If you are a car guy (or gal), or even it you aren't. I hope you enjoy it.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Mobile home move*

Well, we have a new unit in the park. This happened this past summer and there was a good turn out of interested folks. I thought the process was worth recording….so I did. Of course a bit of a preamble on why I have not been releasing too many videos lately.





View on YouTube


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mobile home move*
> 
> Well, we have a new unit in the park. This happened this past summer and there was a good turn out of interested folks. I thought the process was worth recording….so I did. Of course a bit of a preamble on why I have not been releasing too many videos lately.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim,
The foundations are a bit on the soft side from the looks of things.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Mobile home move*
> 
> Well, we have a new unit in the park. This happened this past summer and there was a good turn out of interested folks. I thought the process was worth recording….so I did. Of course a bit of a preamble on why I have not been releasing too many videos lately.
> 
> ...





> Thanks Jim,
> The foundations are a bit on the soft side from the looks of things.
> 
> - robscastle


The unit itself sits on 14 twelve inch concrete piers that go 4 feet into the ground. The fill is just for them to drive over as the local by law says new units have to be 2' above the highest grade.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Getting frustrated and fed up*

I'm so tired and fed up with jumping through You Tube hoops that I'm thinking of giving it up. I make very few dollars at it, certainly not enough to put up with the BS.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*It's wood, and it sure is working.*

Not much shop time lately. When I am not wearing myself out moving snow my winter has been filled up with preparing for future winters. When that isn't happening, I am recovering from the effort. The shop is pretty chilly and a mess right now. When I need something I go in and grab it and when I am done I just go in long enough to place that thing on the handiest horizontal surface. Not good for organisation. Oh well, spring will come and things will change and I will get back at projects soon enough. Until then, I'll just keep picking away at the pile a bit at a time.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*A garden from landscape ties.*

Happy wife, happy life. I built this garden for my wife who is just fantastic at making the yard look nice with all the flowers she plants and tends. It matches other gardens we have in the yard and is pretty easy to do. Well, except for the pounding in of the 12" spikes, which hold it together, and also from moving. I had to till a bit of one corner to get rid of the grass for the new dimensions on one corner, other than that, the old garden that was there last year was pretty cleaned up.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*The bathroom disaster.*

I was debating on weather I ought to put this in here, but there is a lot of working with wood in it, along with a lot of other things, so why not.

A couple of weeks ago we had a fitting fail in our master bathroom. We had to pull everything out of the room to gain access to the leak. Well, my wife has been wanting to remodel the bathroom for the last 16 years, so while everything is out of it, why not? Other than it's a ton of work and expense. I am posting the first 3 videos, done in a short vlog style to catch you all up to date on what is going on, and why the Roubo bench build is temporarily on hold. I have some footage of the bench build to edit yet, but not a lot of time lately. So, I hope you get some entertainment from what I am doing on this remodel.

This post is part 1





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Bathroom disaster part 2*

Continuing on from the last post.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Bathroom disaster part 3*

This brings us up to today, Sept. 12.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Bathroom Disaster part 4: End of construction*

Getting pretty much everything buttoned up and the rough work done. Soon it will be on to finishing work. Some unpleasant jobs and some re adjusting required, but I get it all sorted out.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Bathroom reno part 5*

I think we are beyond the disaster stage now and can just call it a renovation. A lot of days of work in a very short video. Waiting for drywall compound and paint to dry takes time, but makes a boring video, so I skipped all that part and just toured the good stuff…as in results.

<a href="https://www.tools4noobs.com/online_tools/youtube_xhtml/">


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Bathroom vlog 6: How to make and install shiplap wainscoting*

How I made and installed the wainscoting in the bathroom. I had fun milling up the cedar, and the shop smell great. I include the milling, my finishing process with water based polyurethane, and go through the installation.

<a href="https://www.tools4noobs.com/online_tools/youtube_xhtml/">


----------



## somtoo (Oct 6, 2018)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Bathroom vlog 6: How to make and install shiplap wainscoting*
> 
> How I made and installed the wainscoting in the bathroom. I had fun milling up the cedar, and the shop smell great. I include the milling, my finishing process with water based polyurethane, and go through the installation.




This is a great video. I also make fun tutorial videos like this at <a href="https://projects.ng">https://projects.ng (educational) and https://mart.ng (recipes). Please, how do I embed my YouTube videos on LumberJocks.com?


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

JimDaddyO said:


> *Bathroom vlog 6: How to make and install shiplap wainscoting*
> 
> How I made and installed the wainscoting in the bathroom. I had fun milling up the cedar, and the shop smell great. I include the milling, my finishing process with water based polyurethane, and go through the installation.






> This is a great video. I also make fun tutorial videos like this at <a href="https://projects.ng">https://projects.ng





> (educational) and https://mart.ng (recipes). Please, how do I embed my YouTube videos on LumberJocks.com?
> 
> - somtoo


Thanks. To embed videos I use…. http://www.gorissen.info/Pierre/files/YouTube_code.htm


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*The magic 1000*

My channel recently hit 1000 subscribers. I thought I would give a little something back to one of them.





View on YouTube


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*2019 Woodstock Woodshow*

It was a nice show. Lots to see, lots of displays and vendors. I even kept my purchases to a reasonable level. Take a quick trip around with me and enjoy some of the sights of the 2019 Woodstock Woodshow.





View on YouTube


----------



## WoodshopTherapy (Feb 11, 2018)

JimDaddyO said:


> *2019 Woodstock Woodshow*
> 
> It was a nice show. Lots to see, lots of displays and vendors. I even kept my purchases to a reasonable level. Take a quick trip around with me and enjoy some of the sights of the 2019 Woodstock Woodshow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing some footage of the show. I enjoyed that! Scott


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*A first time for everything*

Lots of life changes this year. What an odd year it's been. Not just with the world in general, but for us personally. May as well keep the changes happening so I did something I never did before. A short video will explain exactly what it is.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*New home and shop update.*

We moved in Oct 23rd and have been busy making changes to the old church and community centre we bought. It is slowly becoming our home and the shop is developing as time allows.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*An update on the church we bought*

Things are progressing slowly in our new home. Hundreds of tiny projects that eat up a lot of time, yet they don't seem to make a lot of visual difference. Starting from scratch with a new build is so much easier than going over something that has been in place for a long time and "upgraded" over the years. Such has been our experience way up here in the north. We are making progress though. Some days it seems it's not progressing fast enough though. Of course, the challenges of the times and the location has an effect on things too.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

JimDaddyO said:


> *An update on the church we bought*
> 
> Things are progressing slowly in our new home. Hundreds of tiny projects that eat up a lot of time, yet they don't seem to make a lot of visual difference. Starting from scratch with a new build is so much easier than going over something that has been in place for a long time and "upgraded" over the years. Such has been our experience way up here in the north. We are making progress though. Some days it seems it's not progressing fast enough though. Of course, the challenges of the times and the location has an effect on things too.


did you say electrical nightmare's not sure which one is more disturbing the fuse or the heater I say the baptismal Heater :<(((((((((((


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

JimDaddyO said:


> *An update on the church we bought*
> 
> Things are progressing slowly in our new home. Hundreds of tiny projects that eat up a lot of time, yet they don't seem to make a lot of visual difference. Starting from scratch with a new build is so much easier than going over something that has been in place for a long time and "upgraded" over the years. Such has been our experience way up here in the north. We are making progress though. Some days it seems it's not progressing fast enough though. Of course, the challenges of the times and the location has an effect on things too.


Only god knows some of the answers to the cabling Jim

You might want to consider getting behind the pulpit and pray for some guidance.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

JimDaddyO said:


> *An update on the church we bought*
> 
> Things are progressing slowly in our new home. Hundreds of tiny projects that eat up a lot of time, yet they don't seem to make a lot of visual difference. Starting from scratch with a new build is so much easier than going over something that has been in place for a long time and "upgraded" over the years. Such has been our experience way up here in the north. We are making progress though. Some days it seems it's not progressing fast enough though. Of course, the challenges of the times and the location has an effect on things too.


BTW keep investigating you never know what hidden in the walls and ceilings of buildings.


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Update on our Chapel Home progress.*

Pretty self explanitory. I am too tired and worn out to even think about typing a lot, so just watch…lol


----------



## JimDaddyO (Dec 20, 2009)

*Chapel house update.*

I've had too many things to do. Something had to be put aside a bit, and that thing was shooting video. I just took time for a quick update and put it up to show the latest hurdle we face in the new place. Not a DIY job, and not a cheap one either. Thanks to all for the patience and support.


----------

